# anyone put 04 wrx sti BBS 5x100 rims on a vw



## AHood (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like the sti bbs rims and the 04 sti (04 only) has a 5x100 pattern with slightly higher offset than a 5x100 vw rim. 
has anyone tried to put these rims on a 5x100 vw? I think the center hub bore of the sti is smaller so some machining would be required to fit the vw hub. 
problem is the sti bbs rims only came on the STI and with the 04 being the only 5x100 sti rim the 04' are highly prized by regular wrx drivers as the standard wrx takes 5x100 so they all want the 04 rims to make there cars look like STI with out other hassle.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: anyone put 04 wrx sti BBS 5x100 rims on a vw (AHood)*

yep they are 56mm vs 57.1mm. 
if you can pick them up cheap it might be worth it but if not eh. theyre are better wheels out there.


----------



## AHood (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: anyone put 04 wrx sti BBS 5x100 rims on a vw (audi666)*

is that the offset or thge center bore.
I just like the look of the sti rims. plus its something different. you dont see sti rims on vw' that much i take it. ive seen 1 golf with them though.
I also want to powder them black crinckle. i love black rims on black tires obviously.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: anyone put 04 wrx sti BBS 5x100 rims on a vw (AHood)*

center bore. think the ets are a little high but nothing a spacer cant solves


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: anyone put 04 wrx sti BBS 5x100 rims on a vw (audi666)*

Yep, you'd need to have the wheels machined to a 57mm centerbore and would need about a 10mm spacer to make those work (depending on the VW model)


----------



## AHood (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: anyone put 04 wrx sti BBS 5x100 rims on a vw ([email protected])*

Thanks for the replies. im planning on doing the VR6 5 lug swap with the + suspension into my A3 jetta. I will need some 5x100 rims so i figured i would try and get some sti rims.


----------



## boostin05blacksti (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a 2005 sti (5 x 114.3) and I can tell you that finding a set of 04 sti wheels ( they only came in 5 x100 for 04) is going to be tough for cheap. Alot of the wrx/rs guys scoop them up quickly due to the bolt pattern being the same. If you do find a set your probley looking at around 800-1000 easy. Some good places to look are here...
http://www.nasioc.com
or 
http://www.iwsti.com


----------



## AHood (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: (boostin05blacksti)*

thanks for the reply. yes I know there hard to get being 04 only and the wrx 5x100 thing. I never figured they would be cheap.


----------

